# Seat cushions allowed by NCEES into exam?



## k2keylargo (Mar 16, 2008)

Can you bring a seat cushion into the exam? I believe I can think better if my butt doesn't hurt. :whipping:


----------



## Desert Engineer (Mar 16, 2008)

I took one to the EIT, and for the PE (Both in CA). It made the test slightly more bearable.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 16, 2008)

I have seen them in the exam room, but I never used one. I wish I had taken one last time because I'm short and the table height was higher than comfortable for me. The rules vary state to state. Check with your state board.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Mar 16, 2008)

I brought to the PE in NY, and I had a memory foam lumbar cushion. I'm glad I did because I think the chairs were selected by evil sadists that dropped out of engineering school!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 16, 2008)

I took one to the PE exam after my bad experience on a metal folding chair for my EIT, but I ended up not using it because it was a padded chair and the extra cushion was too tall for the legs to fit under the table.

I'd bring one just incase...worst case they make you put it out in the hall.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 16, 2008)

Seat cushions are allowed in to NCEES test but it has to be one on the approved list. :w00t:

You know I am kidding....Do you? :joke:


----------



## Casey (Mar 17, 2008)

I was denied...

I asked the exam proctor for my FE and the hard ass said, "No."


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 17, 2008)

Seat cushions are OK, but they get all pissy if you try and bring in a whoopee cushion. I would like to note that they are't expressly forbidden.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Mar 18, 2008)

Casey said:


> I was denied...
> I asked the exam proctor for my FE and the hard ass said, "No."



After the exam, you should have asked that same proctor if he would be the one kissing the "boo-boos".


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 18, 2008)

Do your neighbors a favor and bring one of these.

http://www.gasbgon.com/


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 18, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> Do your neighbors a favor and bring one of these.http://www.gasbgon.com/


RW:

That's hysterical. Thanks for the link. I have trouble buying gifts for some of my relatives and this fits the bill just fine.


----------



## k2keylargo (Apr 3, 2008)

I did email ESLES and got a reply back that seat cushions are ok. I searched the web to try to buy one, and the gasbgone.com website came up! Might buy a few and offer them to others in the room! I bought a cushion - memory foam with a little cutout for your tailbone - paid about $40 for it and it really sucks. I weigh about 180 and it bottoms out. I've got a couple of pieces of foam from my airplane building days - they are dirty and ripped, but I'm going to take them in. Without a cushion, I'm sure my brain would quit long before 8 hrs. I have a phobia about churches because of hard pews. I used to sit there, squirming, watching the clock, thinking of nothing but getting out of that damn uncomfortable seat!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 4, 2008)

The chairs were nicely padded at my exam location. Perhaps you'll luck out.


----------



## Casey (Apr 4, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> The chairs were nicely padded at my exam location. Perhaps you'll luck out.


I found out we (just me and one other person) will be writing our exam in the boardroom of our professional association's headquarters. So I am hoping we get to sit in one of those big fancy office chairs normally reserved for executive fannies.


----------



## k2keylargo (Apr 5, 2008)

Casey, sounds like you're in good shape! TWO of you taking the exam? How did you find that out? I guess I could call the elses people - I've emailed them a few times - I think I'll put that on my TO DO list for Monday - call ELSES. I always get prompt emails, so maybe they'll be nice people and tell me how many of us there are.


----------



## Casey (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm proctoring the exam for Washington state here in Alberta. I am not exactly who is responsible for what, but when I requested to have the exam proctored here I believe ELSES just handed over everything to APEGGA and they took it from there... So I just asked the lady from APEGGA, the one that is taking care of the details, how many people were writing the exam... She's been very helpful the whole time.

The people at ELSES are pretty nice too. I have called them on a few occassions regarding proctoring concerns and they were always helpful. Plus, I enjoy their accents, eh....


----------



## Twofrogs (Apr 5, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> Do your neighbors a favor and bring one of these.http://www.gasbgon.com/


This should be a mandatory feature of all airline seats! :2cents: Thanks for the link, quite funny.


----------

